# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Hevige pijn borstbeen en rug

## scheetse

Hallo ik ben een vrouw van 57 en heb de laatste zes maanden hevige pijn op borstbeen komende vanuit de maag.Na bloed en long onderzoek niets te vinden. Maagbreuk heb ik la 20 jaar en neem nexiam daarvoor dus reflux kan he bijna ook niet zijn dokter heeft geen verklaring. Het is alsof ik een hartaanval krijg en dat is meestal als ik mij neerleg. als ik aan het werk ben is dat niet zo . kan mij iemand raad geveb ??? Scheetse

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Scheetse,

Deze symptomen komen mij erg bekend voor. Mijn moeder heeft hier ook maanden last van gehad, zij bleek galstenen te hebben. Hebben ze dat bij jou al uitgesloten? Mocht dat al uitgesloten zijn moet het iets anders zijn, met de klachten die je nu omschrijft, zou ik het verder uit mijn hoofd niet precies weten.

Heel veel succes, en hoop dat er iets duidelijk voor je wordt, want niet weten wat het is is altijd vervelend.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## scheetse

Hallo sylvia 
Nee ik kan geen stenen meer hebben in de gal ,die is al jaren verwijderd.
Ik denk bij mezelf dat het spanningen zijn ;
Hou jullie op de hoogte als ik volgende week nog onderzoken ga krijgen . Groetjes scheetse.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Scheetse,

Gelukkig, dan zijn het idd geen galstenen. En ja spanningen, tijdens spanningen kunnen de meest vreemde dingen ontstaan. 
Succes met de verdere onderzoeken die je krijgt, ik hoop dat er iets uitgaat komen..

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

